# Backboarding in a foam pit?



## PurpleDiabungee (May 28, 2009)

Hey everyone,
I'm a gymnast as well as a soon-to-be EMT-B (waiting for those blasted test results!) and I've recently been wondering about a backboarding scenario; has anyone ever backboarded a gymnast in a foam pit? A foam pit, for those of you who don't know, is a big pool-like area in the ground that usually goes anywhere from 6 feet deep to around 15 feet deep, and is filled with 6"x6" foam pit cubes. Gymnasts perform skills into the pit when they are first training them to learn them better, and even though it is a very safe environment to learn, the potential for injury is still, of course, there. 
So, has anyone ever boarded in a pit before? If so, could you enlighten me as to how it's done?

Thanks!


----------



## GoldenBeaR6 (May 28, 2009)

folks practicing motorcycle jumps use foam pits as well.  and i'd imagine they hurt themselves from time to time.


----------



## PurpleDiabungee (May 28, 2009)

Yes, I would imagine so. But any idea as to how you would maintain c-spine while extricating them from a pit?


----------



## AnthonyM83 (May 28, 2009)

Never done it, but imagine it might be similar to water rescues. Bring the board in. Get it under them. Carry board to edge and pass it off, while maintaining manual c-spine.


----------



## guardian528 (May 28, 2009)

AnthonyM83 said:


> Never done it, but imagine it might be similar to water rescues. Bring the board in. Get it under them. Carry board to edge and pass it off, while maintaining manual c-spine.



i agree, i think i would handle it pretty similar to them being in water. regardless of how you do it, it's gonna be virtually impossible to maintain perfect stabilization, you just gotta do the best with what you have


----------



## rescuepoppy (May 28, 2009)

I have to go with Anthony and Guardian on this. C-spine is probably already compromised but in my area we still have to back board. Also in a sea of foam you will probably find it easier to move the patient on the board with a tag line attached.


----------



## Aidey (May 28, 2009)

A scoop stretcher, while not perfect for maintaining spinal immobilization, may work for getting them out of the bit and on to the back board.   Another alternative is to start emptying the pit until enough of the block are out of the way to allow people to work.   Other than that, I think approaching it like a water rescue is a good idea. I think it's definitely going to depend on how the person is oriented though, especially if they aren't flat in the pit when you get here.


----------



## flhtci01 (May 28, 2009)

Having backboarded people in varying depths of snow and on inclines from flat to "If my toes let go, I hope I stop at the bottom" steep all I can offer is that there is no one way for doing it.  Some you might be able to simply log roll, others you might have to lift 4-6" and slide the board under them and other you will have to use your imagination.

If you have access to a pit, contact your training officer and see if they want to do some training.  Put someone in the pit in various positions (head up, head down, etc) and see what works.


----------

